# Is it normal for the way you interact online to depend on what username and avatar you have?



## ShushFox (3 mo ago)

Title.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

No but I assume they might reflect something about the person, similar to behaviour, if not completely random, which happens also


----------



## ShushFox (3 mo ago)

DOGSOUP said:


> No but I assume they might reflect something about the person, similar to behaviour, if not completely random, which happens also


Which sounds normal, and wmg.

What would you believe/assume about someone who changes based on this (or in real life, by what they're wearing and doing, for comparison, or what nicknames they might be given/how others see them? Fitting into tropes.)


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

ShushFox said:


> Which sounds normal, and wmg.
> 
> What would you believe/assume about someone who changes based on this (or in real life, by what they're wearing and doing, for comparison, or what nicknames they might be given/how others see them? Fitting into tropes.)


I might think they are trying things out. Seeing how people perceive them, what assumptions are made.

If it is younger people then also maybe seeking a way to relate to something / wanting approval / forming identity and what have you. Idk as far as I can remember I played my role pretty willingly.


----------



## ShushFox (3 mo ago)

DOGSOUP said:


> I might think they are trying things out. Seeing how people perceive them, what assumptions are made.
> 
> If it is younger people then also maybe seeking a way to relate to something / wanting approval / forming identity and what have you. Idk as far as I can remember I played my role pretty willingly.


Can a person who is not that young seem young if they're very emotionally underdeveloped
Would it affect how they relate to people their age, older, or younger?


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

ShushFox said:


> Can a person who is not that young seem young if they're very emotionally underdeveloped
> Would it affect how they relate to people their age, older, or younger?


It is possible (for many reasons?) but I would not speculate without knowing any better.


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

They are gathering intel. Either for personal reasons, such as having a poor sense of self or exploring shadow work. Or for some higher mission they have aligned themselves with.


----------



## ShushFox (3 mo ago)

OrchidSugar said:


> They are gathering intel. Either for personal reasons, such as having a poor sense of self or exploring shadow work. Or for some higher mission they have aligned themselves with.


Identity disturbance.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Yes. I always consult my avatar before submitting.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

No, seeing words and pixels does not cause judgement the way seeing a person act and behave in the real world would.

However, as all I can base my views on are a persons responses to topics that I choose to look at, I might get a very unclear biased view of a person, in a way I wouldn't in RL.


----------



## Lorraine01 (4 mo ago)

my avatar and whatnot usually reflects me, so i'm just me online


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

My avatar represents my headspace, not the other way around.


----------



## fading_shadows (2 mo ago)

Not at all. I'm pretty much the same everywhere regardless of name/avatar. If you mean judging others by those things, I'm more swayed by their thoughts and choice of words. Sometimes those match the tone of their avatar, sometimes not.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

No


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

But I sometimes wonder what people think, like when _this_ was my avatar for example. Did people think I was advertising cigarettes? Lol. Its actually the album cover of Mirage by the band Camel. I wasn't worried about it though.




  








R (11).jpg




__
Flabarac Brupip


__
4 mo ago


__
1


----------



## ShushFox (3 mo ago)

Ms. Aligned said:


> My avatar represents my headspace, not the other way around.


It could go both ways or neither, couldn't it?


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Flabarac Brupip said:


> But I sometimes wonder what people think, like when _this_ was my avatar for example. Did people think I was advertising cigarettes? Lol. Its actually the album cover of Mirage by the band Camel. I wasn't worried about it though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you wanted to go on an adventure to the desert. I like the art


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

SgtPepper said:


> Yes. I always consult my avatar before submitting.


Makes sense. She doss look dominant.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Also yes. 

I imitate a giant sandworm. 

Thanks for noticing.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

If I have no avatar, does that mean I don’t exist?


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Also yes.
> 
> I imitate a giant sandworm.


Okay, like something I wanna say. The giant sandworm is from Dune, right? I know zilch about Dune. But the craziest thing is that I can remember as a kid, like maybe age 7 or 8 or something, I dreamt of that same thing, a giant worm that looked the same and was truly GIGANTIC. I remember that dream when I see your avatar.


----------



## ShushFox (3 mo ago)

Squirt said:


> If I have no avatar, does that mean I don’t exist?


You are a Squirt


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

ShushFox said:


> You are a Squirt


Good point.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Is it normal for people to continue to recreate new usernames, avatars, and personas based on other users they obsess about mocking online, rather than focus on their own lives/flaws?


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

shameless said:


> Is it normal for people to continue to recreate new usernames, avatars, and personas based on other users they obsess about mocking online, rather than focus on their own lives/flaws?


No. It is not.


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

My username is a joke when I was a teenager, The avatar is generally art that could be interpreted in different ways, or things that interest me at the moment.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

ShushFox said:


> Title.


It's not unusual. In my case the extra layer of context is a useful buffer and the way people react to the gimmick (I am actually a mutant kitten that sleeps in a teapot and paws at a keyboard to communicate when not piloting a human meatbot) already gives you an idea of the sort of person you may be talking to.

Plus I'm bored, silliness is how I manage boredom.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

ShushFox said:


> Title.


I think you're talking about identifying with your avatar or online identity which then raises the chicken or egg question.
Did I create my online avatar/persona based on who I want to be online or did I create my online persona/avatar after how I behaved online to give who I am online the correct identity?


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

ShushFox said:


> You are a Squirt


I was my dad's little squirt. Heyyooohh!!!


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

My username & avatar on PerC is definitely more reflective of who I am, on a more personal level. But Some of my accounts on other social media are just straight up random, lol. And that's done on purpose because I really have no intention of being anything other than an anonymous commentator on those sites/apps.


----------



## ShushFox (3 mo ago)

shameless said:


> Is it normal for people to continue to recreate new usernames, avatars, and personas based on other users they obsess about mocking online, rather than focus on their own lives/flaws?


IDK I do that at times


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

ShushFox said:


> Title.


I occasionally change my alias when I have shifted to a new frame


----------



## FaeSoleil (9 mo ago)

It's not normal, but it isn't unique or uncommon either? I can act very differently in different places, and... yeah, username/avatar plays a kinda subconscious part in that for me, especially on Discord and such where it's more prominent. I tend to absorb/mirror people's vibes in general when I'm around them, and... the vibes of the characters/whatever I put in my avatar contributes to that.

That being said... reading between the lines, uh. Seriously, like I said in your other thread... It doesn't matter if you're normal, it matters that you're you. It doesn't sound like it's something you choose to do and it's just something that happens to you, so...


----------

